# mosquito, zancudo, mosco ¿cómo los llaman en tu país? :-)



## ryba

Hola, foreros:

¿Podrían decir cómo se llaman insectos hematófagos de la familia _Culicidae_ en donde ustedes viven, y, si se usan varios nombres, qué diferencias hay (sentido, contexto)? 

Puesto que son un elemento de la vida cotidiana de muchos hispanohablantes, pienso que es un tema interesante.



> *mosquito* *1.* Insecto de la familia de la mosca, pero más pequeño, de cuerpo muy fino de color oscuro, con seis patas muy largas y dos alas transparentes con cuyo movimiento produce un agudo zumbido; el macho vive de los jugos de las flores, y la hembra tiene una boca en forma de trompa puntiaguda que utiliza para alimentarse de la sangre de las personas y algunos mamíferos: tengo el brazo lleno de picaduras de mosquitos; las larvas del mosquito son acuáticas.


Saludos a todos


----------



## MajestyDarkness

En México generalmente se le llama zancudo o mosco dependiendo de la región.


----------



## Janis Joplin

En Juárez les decimos "moyotes".


----------



## roal

ryba said:


> Hola, foreros:
> 
> ¿Podrían decir cómo se llaman insectos hematófagos de la familia _Culicidae_ en donde ustedes viven, y, si se usan varios nombres, qué diferencias hay (sentido, contexto)?
> 
> Puesto que son un elemento de la vida cotidiana de muchos hispanohablantes, pienso que es un tema interesante.
> 
> Saludos a todos


 
¡Hola Ryba!

En Venezuela normalmente se les llama *zancudos*http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Zancudo o *mosquitos*. 

Existe una especie de insecto similar al mosquito, muy pequeño, no más grande que la cabeza de un alfiler llamado *jején*http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Jején, no sé si se lo llamarán así en otros países de Latinoamérica, lo que si sé es que no en todos los países está presente, según Wikipedia están localizados en las Antillas y otras zonas de América, pican muy duro, más que la picada de un zancudo, y normalmente andan en grupos más grandes que este último.

Saludos...


----------



## Argónida

Aquí les llamamos *mosquitos*. 

Y esto me ha recordado, por cierto, una forma de denominarlos que le he escuchado a mi madre alguna vez (ella es castellana): *violeros.* Es una palabra que a mí me hace mucha gracia y me resulta extraña, pero ella la utiliza.


----------



## ROSANGELUS

Hola:
Estoy de acuerdo con Roal, acá se les llama Zancudo, y recuerdo que tambien cuando uno va a alguna zona donde a determinadas horas (5 a 7 p.m. más o menos) salen como en manadas, comunmente uno se refiere como _"hay demasiados mosquitos..."._
Pero lo mas común es Zancudo.

Saludos
Rosa


----------



## Berenguer

Argónida said:


> Aquí les llamamos *mosquitos*.
> 
> Y esto me ha recordado, por cierto, una forma de denominarlos que le he escuchado a mi madre alguna vez (ella es castellana): *violeros.* Es una palabra que a mí me hace mucha gracia y me resulta extraña, pero ella la utiliza.



La verdad es que por aquí por la meseta me suena haberla oído alguna vez la palabra esa de violero, que por cierto, está aceptada por la RAE con ese significado.

Y sí, en España son simplemente *mosquitos*, aunque también he oído por aquí lo de *zancudos *pero referido a los mosquitos grandes con patas largas que hay en zonas húmedas.


----------



## mirk

Zancudo, mosco, mosquito.

¡No recuerdo ninguna otra forma!


----------



## Jellby

Berenguer said:


> Y sí, en España son simplemente *mosquitos*, aunque también he oído por aquí lo de *zancudos *pero referido a los mosquitos grandes con patas largas que hay en zonas húmedas.



En alguna zona rural he oído que a esos los llamaban "pínfanos".


----------



## ERASMO_GALENO

Hola,

Por aquí los conocemos como *zancudos*.

Atentamente,


----------



## ToñoTorreón

En Torreón, además de mosco, zancudo o mosquito usamos el término "moyote".


----------



## ryba

Ay, ¡cómo me gusta el castellano con toda su variedad y riqueza!!! ...y el foro este tampoco me cae mal.

Toño, es tu primer post, bienvenidoo!!


----------



## SpiceMan

En Argentina mosquitos. 

Zancudos, si no me equivoco, son unos bichos parecidos pero notablemente mayores, en Argentina (MUCHO mayores). 


roal said:


> Existe una especie de insecto similar al mosquito, muy pequeño, no más grande que la cabeza de un alfiler llamado *jején*, no sé si se lo llamarán así en otros países


En Argentina también son jejenes esos bichitos... ¡Son como si una lombriz tuviera el veneno de una cobra, esos! Y sí, andan en "nubes", es decir, son patotas irritapieles.


----------



## Atilano

Yo siempre les he llamado mosquitos, pero desde ahora diré "culicidas", ya que me he enterado de que tienen un nombre científico tan jocoso .


----------



## ryba

Jajajaja




> *jején *Díptero de menor tamaño que el mosquito, perteneciente a la familia _Simuliidae_ y a otras próximas del mismo orden, de picadura muy irritante, propio de las playas de las Antillas y América del Sur; algunas especies pican a las personas en los ojos.
> 
> coloquial, Cuba
> _*saber hasta dónde el jején puso el huevo*_
> Expresión que se usa para referirse a una persona que tiene vastos conocimientos:
> _   este hombre es muy estudioso y sabe hasta dónde el jején puso el huevo._


Esta entrada nos dice tres cosas interesantes:

1. En Cuba también se los denomina _jejenes_ a los jejenes.

2. Hasta tienen una frase hecha con esa palabra.

3. "algunas especies pican a las personas en los ojos."

¡Qué horror! ¿Cómo lo hacen? Si los ojos se cierran cada vez que algo los toca, ¿no?

Me imagino que como andan en nubes, tranquilamente puedan atacar (casi) cualquier parte del cuerpo, que piquen en los párpados lo puedo entender, pero ¿cómo van a picar en los ojos que parpadean todo el tiempo?


----------



## Betildus

ryba said:


> Hola, foreros:
> 
> ¿Podrían decir cómo se llaman insectos hematófagos de la familia _Culicidae_ en donde ustedes viven, y, si se usan varios nombres, qué diferencias hay (sentido, contexto)?
> 
> Puesto que son un elemento de la vida cotidiana de muchos hispanohablantes, pienso que es un tema interesante.
> 
> Saludos a todos


 
A los chilenos nos pican los *zancudos*...............pero me dí cuenta que estamos mal. Por lo siguiente:
ZANCUDO, A adj. 1. Que tiene las zancas largas.
  2. Relativo a un grupo de aves de largas patas que buscan su alimento en las aguas dulces poco profundas.
  3. Amér. Mosquito
 
MOSQUITO n. m. Insecto del orden dípteros, de abdomen alargado y patas largas y frágiles, cuya hembra pica la piel del hombre y de los animales para alimentarse con su sangre.
 
MOSQUITOS -> misquitos.
 
MISQUITOS, MISKITOS o MOSQUITOS, pueblo amerindio de América Central que ocupa la costa de los Mosquitos o Mosquitia, entre Honduras y Nicaragua. Hablan una lengua chibcha.


----------



## DahDah

Hola, soy de Guadalajara, México (pero vivo en Morelos) y por allá normalmente se les llama zancudos, sean grandes o chicos.  También hay unos que se llaman jejenes pero creo que de esos sólo hay en zonas rurales y en las costas.  Aquí en Morelos les llaman moscos y sólo a unos grandes (muy grandes y con unas patas larguísimas) se les llama zancudos. Betildus, como este foro ilustra claramente, creo que la lengua es una cosa viva, así que no creo que los que les llamamos zancudos estemos mal, sin importar lo que diga Sopena, RAE o Larousse.


----------



## Ayutuxtepeque

Hola:

En *El Salvador* también los conocemos como *zancudos*. Para nosotros los *mosquitos* son otra clase de insectos, muy parecidos a las moscas pero mucho mas pequeños y que, sobretodo en las zonas rurales, molestan mucho a las personas, al buscar las secreciones nasales y oculares para alimentarse, a diferencia de los zancudos que lo hacen con sangre.

Saludos,


----------



## Honeylhanz

En Philippines generalmente se le llama mosquitos o lamok dependiendo de la lengua o dialecto en cada región.


----------



## Hydro

En Puerto Rico le decimos Mosquitos , zancudos o zancu.


----------



## tenseconds

Yo les digo zancudos.


----------



## mirx

Me uno a los de Juárez y Torreón, arriba el norte. También para mí son *"moyotes".* Mis primos chilangos les dicen moscos/mosquitos y en Zacatecas y centro les dicen "zancudos".


----------



## krolaina

SpiceMan said:


> Zancudos, si no me equivoco, son unos bichos parecidos pero notablemente mayores, en Argentina (MUCHO mayores).


 
A lo mejor son los *tábanos*, que llamamos por aquí y no sé si en algún otro lugar. Unos mosquitos tremendos que como te piquen te dejan listo!
Luego tenemos las moscas cojoneras...pero éso ya es otra cosa!


----------



## Argónida

No sé, krolaina, yo creo que los tábanos son otro tipo de insecto. Yo he visto los mosquitos que se gastan por el Caribe, y son idénticos a los nuestros pero así como diez veces mayores. También los he visto aquí en algunas zonas de campo y comprendo que no se les pueda llamar mosqu*itos*: ¡Son enormes!

Añado imágenes que aclaran la diferencia (la primera es el tábano y la segunda el zancudo):

http://quesiqueno.blogia.com/upload/20051122014903-image011.jpg

http://www.innovativemosquito.com/zancudo.gif


----------



## Antpax

Argónida said:


> No sé, krolaina, yo creo que los tábanos son otro tipo de insecto. Yo he visto los mosquitos que se gastan por el Caribe, y son idénticos a los nuestros pero así como diez veces mayores. También los he visto aquí en algunas zonas de campo y comprendo que no se les pueda llamar mosqu*itos*: ¡Son enormes!


 
Creo que tienes razón, el tábano es otro tipo de bicho distinto de los mosquitos. De hecho me suena que los tábanos no pican ya que no chupan sangre, si no que muerden, pero como te muerda uno date por jod...

Saludos.

Ant


----------



## Antpax

mirx said:


> Jajaja, ¿Por qué? ¿Son venenosos o qué?
> 
> Jajaj, cómo me ha dado risa "cómo te muerda uno date por jod..."


 
No son venenosos, pero según parece tienen unas mandíbulas que meten unos mordiscos importantes, me acuerdo a a mi primo le mordió uno cuando éramos pequeños y no veas como gritaba. 

Reproduzco de la wikipedia. "Su aparato bucal es lo suficientemente fuerte y largo como para atravesar la piel de caprinos, burros o caballos."

Saludos.

Ant


----------



## ryba

Sí, el tábano es otra cosa.

Cuando estoy de vacaciones, yendo en canoa, hace calor y paso por un área campestre, los tábanos sencillamente no me dejan vivir. Son tan molestos... Muchas veces se dan en lugares donde hay caballos, vacas, etc. En Wikipedia lei que en Polonia tenemos como 50 especies de tábanos, algunos son muy bonitos, de alas coloridas.


----------



## Dhampir

Hola!!!
Bueno aqui en Cuba generalmente solo lo conocemos como "Mosquitos"
Dhampir


----------



## Kalimeros

¡Hola, compañeros de picadura!
Confirmo lo de que tábano es otra cosa.
Creo que, como siempre en estos casos, sólo nos pondremos de acuerdo si podemos aparear los nombres comunes con el nombre científico (que para eso se ha inventado).
Lo que he visto respondido en la mayoría (zancudo, mosquito) corresponde a lo solicitado originalmente: insectos (dípteros) de la familia *Culicidae*.
Los tábanos también son dípteros, de la familia *Tabanidae*, pero tienen el aspecto de una mosca enorme y muerden (¡y cómo muerden!).
No estoy seguro, pero creo que lo que han referido como "mosquitos que aquí son enormes" deben ser OTROS dípteros, esta vez de la familia *Tipulidae*, conocidos a veces como típulas. En los últimos años tenemos en algunas regiones de Argentina verdaderas invasiones. Son totalmente inofensivos para los animales, pero sus larvas subterráneas se alimentan de plantas.
 En cuanto a que los jejenes pican en los ojos, como dijo ryba, es poco probable que un insecto pique ahí. Creo que debe ser una explicación que alguna gente le encuentra al hecho de que en algunas regiones donde abundan los jejenes (familia *Simulidae*) éstos transmiten la oncocercosis o ceguera de los ríos. Al morder (en la piel, no en el ojo), el insecto introduce junto con su saliva parásitos de la especie Onchocerca volvulus, que entre otros lugares se alojan en el ojo y producen ceguera.
Los jejenes son típicos de zonas con ríos rápidos. Cuando vivía en el Alto Valle del Río Negro me volvían loco.


----------



## krolaina

Argónida said:


> comprendo que no se les pueda llamar mosqu*itos*: ¡Son enormes!http://


 
  

Ok, ya estoy ilustrada. Decididamente los tábanos son otra cosa.


----------



## Betildus

¡Vaya!, ¡vaya! ahora sí me confundieron.

Se supone que aquí en Chile _siempre_ me picaban los zancudos, un mes atrás viajé a Brasil y me picó un bicho en el párpado, que me dejó el ojo casi cerrado.
Ahora estoy tan confundida, que no sé si me picó un *zancudo*, un *mosquito*, un *jején*, un *tábano* o no sé qué bicho aparecerá el día de mañana.


----------



## ryba

Gracias, Kalimeros, sos un capo.

Insectos de la familia _Tipulidae _se dan por acá también y, como dijiste, son totalmente inofensivos para los humanos, no obstante eso, mucha gente no lo sabe y los llama _komary_ (_Culicidae_) en vez de _komarnice_ (_Tipulidae_) y les tiene miedo.

Qué groso que ya tantos foreros hayan participado en este hilo y que de paso vayamos aprendiendo el vocabulario relacionado, o sea cómo se llaman los insectos (más o menos) parecidos a los _Culicidae_.


----------



## Mirlo

En Panamá también le decimos ya sea zancudos o mosquitos, pero la verdad que mosquito se usa más.

Saludos,


----------



## loladamore

mirx said:


> Mis primos chilangos les dicen moscos/mosquitos y en Zacatecas y centro les dicen "zancudos".


 
Sí, les dicen "zancudos" por estos rumbos. 
No sé si *mosquito* sería la palabra más científica para nombrar a estos jijos de la... (soy cliente frecuente) pero este es el término que he oído/leído más frecuentemente con respecto a la malaria/el paludismo. 
Por cierto, aparecen tanto *zancudo* como *mosquito* en *este artículo reciente*, lo cual sugiere que son prácticamente intercambiables en México. O que el traductor de la nota no sabía cual de las dos palabras poner.

Saludos.


----------



## Maquinay

*Hola a todos, soy de Cancun, Mexico. Por aqui les decimos Moscos o Mosquitos, y su picadura no es nada en comparacion a la del TABANO, que la verdad pica como no tienen idea... "Canijos parece que mordieran". Y para las personas que no estan acostumbradas se pueden inchar de todo el cuerpo... Ahora estoy trabajando en un area con mucha selva, y ya me han picado 4 veces en lo que va de esta semana... No me incho de todo el cuerpo, pero si se me incha el area de la picadura un poco...*
*Quisiera saber si alguien sabe de algun repelente para el Tabano, por que la verdad es muy incomodo, y no le recomiendo a nadie el piqueton de estos animales....*

*Por ciero, soy nuevo en esto!!! saludos a todos!*


----------



## Pliscapoivre

moscos en aguascalientes...


----------



## mirx

Maquinay said:


> *Hola a todos, soy de Cancun, Mexico. Por aqui les decimos Moscos o Mosquitos, y su picadura no es nada en comparacion a la del TABANO, que la verdad pica como no tienen idea... "Canijos parece que mordieran". Y para las personas que no estan acostumbradas se pueden inchar de todo el cuerpo... Ahora estoy trabajando en un area con mucha selva, y ya me han picado 4 veces en lo que va de esta semana... No me incho de todo el cuerpo, pero si se me incha el area de la picadura un poco...*
> *Quisiera saber si alguien sabe de algun repelente para el Tabano, por que la verdad es muy incomodo, y no le recomiendo a nadie el piqueton de estos animales....*
> 
> *Por ciero, soy nuevo en esto!!! saludos a todos!*


 

Felicidades, sólo una cosa, este foro es de discusiones lingüisticas y no de remedios y curaciones de la tía chona.

Y bueno, pues interesante yo no sabía que en México había tábanos, y si de hecho muerden y "no pican" si lées todo el hilo encontrarás más información de estos insectos.

Y una vez más, felicidades y bienvenido.

Saludos.


----------



## krolaina

mirx said:


> este foro es de discusiones lingüisticas y no de remedios y curaciones de la tía chona.


 
 ¿La tía Chona?  Lo siento, es totalmente off-topic, pero Maquinay, prueba el AUTAN...mano de santo.

Estaba pensando que una forma muy coloquial de llamarlos aquí es "chupasangres", ¿alguna forma coloquial por ahí?


----------



## ryba

Bienvenida al foro, Maquinay.


Es interesante, hasta ahora se han mencionado dos nombres que no provienen del castellano:

*moyote* (de náhuatl, _moyotl_)



Janis Joplin said:


> En Juárez les decimos "moyotes".





ToñoTorreón said:


> En Torreón, además de mosco, zancudo o mosquito usamos el término "moyote".





mirx said:


> Me uno a los de Juárez y Torreón, arriba el norte. También para mí son *"moyotes".* Mis primos chilangos les dicen moscos/mosquitos y en Zacatecas y centro les dicen "zancudos".



y *lamok*



Honeylhanz said:


> En Philippines generalmente se le llama mosquitos o lamok dependiendo de la lengua o dialecto en cada región.



Honeylhanz, ¿los que hablan español también incorporan esa palabra a su vocabulario?


----------



## ROSANGELUS

krolaina said:


> ¿La tía Chona? Lo siento, es totalmente off-topic, pero Maquinay, prueba el AUTAN...mano de santo.
> 
> Estaba pensando que una forma muy coloquial de llamarlos aquí es "chupasangres", ¿alguna forma coloquial por ahí?


 
Por acá a los que son muy grande y ruidosos, les decimos Aviones, Es más hay otro tipo de Zancudo/mosquito, que se te pega y haci le hagas viento con tus manos no se quita, tienes que sacartelo tu mismo, son increibles, y de paso dejan una piquiña espantosa...  a estos la verdad no recuerdo como les dicen.
Tambien he escuchado por acá lo de "Chupasangre".


----------



## bb008

En Venezuela; a los que zumban y pican los llamamos Zancudos y hay otros que son más pequeñitos que estos los llamamos mosquitos, y están las cochinas moscas


----------



## ryba

Hola:

Buscando otra cosa en el Diccionario de uso del Español de América y España me encontré con el nombre _cínife_, como sinónimo de _mosquito_.

¿Alguien lo ha oído?

EDIT:

Acabo de tropezar con esto:





> *Cínife**: *             Nombre común de diversas especies de cierta familia de insectos que incluye a  los mosquitos propiamente dichos. Son de cuerpo esbelto, patilargos, con dos  pares de alas membranosas; el macho tiene las antenas plumosas y las  hembras tienen una probóscide larga, perforante y chupadora de sangre. La  especie de mosquito más habitual es Culex pipiens. (cínife)


Interesante.


----------



## ryba

Perdonen que insista tanto en averiguar cómo se les dice a los Culicidae, pero necesito saber (para el viernes, 19) cuál es el nombre que usan en Colombia y, si es posible, si hay diferencias entre el Caribe Colombiano y el interior del país.

Por supuesto, me gustaría saber cómo se los llama en Bolivia y en el Ecuador (que no se han mencionado todavía) también.

Gracias de antemano.
Saludos


----------



## loose__heart

zancudos, aquellos que emiten un sonido muy desagradable antes de masacrarte


----------



## ryba

¡Hola, bienvenido, *loose__heart*!!! 



Atilano said:


> Yo siempre les he llamado mosquitos, pero desde ahora diré "culicidas", ya que me he enterado de que tienen un nombre científico tan jocoso .


El nombre de familia está muy bueno. Creo que también te gustará este nombre de especie:





ryba said:


> La especie de mosquito más habitual es Culex pipiens. (cínife)




Una (cyber)amiga mía de Asunción me comentó que en Paraguay en guaraní a los Culicidas se les dice *mbarigui* y en  castellano, *mosquitos*.


----------



## beatrizg

ryba said:


> Hola, foreros:
> 
> ¿Podrían decir cómo se llaman insectos hematófagos de la familia _Culicidae_ en donde ustedes viven, y, si se usan varios nombres, qué diferencias hay (sentido, contexto)?
> 
> Puesto que son un elemento de la vida cotidiana de muchos hispanohablantes, pienso que es un tema interesante.
> 
> Saludos a todos



Hola ryba.
En Colombia se llaman zancudos. 
La mosca es grande, pesada y puede ser de color verde o azul, o simplemente negra; el mosco es mediano.


----------



## Conchita57

Aquí algunos también los llamamos mosquitos trompeteros.


----------



## Andreina Ortega

en ecuador se dice zancudo o mosquito, no hay otro nombre.....lo mismo da....


----------



## Andreina Ortega

es verdad los moscos o mascas son mucho mas grande, yo croe que le dicen mosquito solo por diminutivo para recalcar en su tamaño...


----------



## Andreina Ortega

por ahora estoy viviendo en cuba y aca jejenes es una especie de bichos que aca es frecuente verlos en la arena, aca creo que abundan por tempora jaja....


----------



## ryba

Muchas gracias, Andreina, ¡bienvenida al forooo!!! 




beatrizg said:


> En Colombia se llaman zancudos.


Un conocido mío de Bogotá me dijo que allá:


> A estos bichos los llamamos mosquitos o zancudos. Zancudo y mosquito se puede utilizar por igual para referirse a estos insectos, aunque a veces zancudo se utiliza para referirse a los bichos más grandes.


Saludos para todos los que hayan "mantenido" contactos con los _Culicidae_.


----------



## Andreina Ortega

no muchas gracias por haberme invitado........que les parece, todo esto???



Un conocido mío de Bogotá me dijo que allá:
Saludos para todos los que hayan "mantenido" contactos con los _Culicidae_.[/quote]


----------



## Priss

Hola!
En Ecuador se los llama "moscos" (en general)
Aunque también decimos: Mi pico un bicho  (cuando no sabes qué insecto te picó)


----------



## ryba

Buenas, muchachas:





Andreina Ortega said:


> en ecuador se dice zancudo o mosquito, no hay otro nombre.....lo mismo da....
> 
> es verdad los moscos o mascas son mucho más grandes, yo creo que le dicen mosquito solo por diminutivo para recalcar en su tamaño...



¿Eso quiere decir que en Ecuador tranquilamente le puedo decir _mosco_ a un mosquito? ¿De dónde eres de Ecuador, Andreina?


Priss said:


> Hola!
> En Ecuador se los llama "moscos" (en general)
> Aunque también decimos: Mi pico un bicho  (cuando no sabes qué insecto te picó)


¿En tu parte del Ecuador no se oye tanto _zancudo_?

Qué interesante, en sus países vecinos (Perú, Colombia), parece que lo más habitual es decir zancudo.



beatrizg said:


> La mosca es grande, pesada y puede ser de color verde o azul, o simplemente negra; el mosco es mediano.


Beatriz, ¿nos podrías pasar una foto o algún datico sobre lo que es un mosco para ti? ¿De qué parte de Colombia eres?


----------



## Priss

ryba said:


> Buenas, muchachas:
> 
> ¿Eso quiere decir que en Ecuador tranquilamente le puedo decir _mosco_ a un mosquito? ¿De dónde eres de Ecuador, Andreina?
> ¿En tu parte del Ecuador no se oye tanto _zancudo_?
> 
> Qué interesante, en sus países vecinos (Perú, Colombia), parece que lo más habitual es decir zancudo.


Bueno,  diría que por lo general por acá se dice que un zancudo te picó *durante la noche*, y *un mosco *durante el dia. 
En la noche, es más frecuente encontrarse con los zancudos y con los moscos/mosquitos durante el dia.
Yo soy quiteña viviendo en Cuenca, y en Quito lo he oído de esa manera. Tal vez en la costa, se los llame por lo común mosquitos.


----------



## belén

Hola a todos:

Cierro el hilo ya que se ha convertido en una lista y no se está aportando nueva información. 

Gracias,
Belén


----------

